# door switch Audi TT always showing its open



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm looking to get more info regarding what appears to be a very common issue with the door switch and or latch on mk1 TTs. When I close the door it thinks its not closed causing the light to come up on the display and the annoying jingle. 

Whats actually causing this. Are we talking a simple mechanical switch or something a little more complicated. Also where can I source the switch or latch. I've noticed ECStuning sells the door latch which has the built is switch (i think). Its pretty expensive so I'm looking at alternatives or someone that might have spare. Let me know.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

always showing open must be a PITA. 
typically when the micro switch fails it shows always closed... 

anyways... there's lots of DIYs out there and you can use a generic $2 micro switch... if you're mechanically inclined it should be an easy fix 

here's one of the better DIYs i've come across 

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17119693 

edit... almost forgot about this one too 

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009/04/door-sensor-fix-diy.html 

:beer::beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The TT only has electrical problems/interior issues when a switch breaks or there is a bad ground. I'm assuming your problem is the center door lock switch (red light on = locked), its either a short or simply a broke-ass switch. If the switch seems fine (light on and off, locks work) then I'd disconnect both battery cables, clean the terminals and connectors, reconnect the cables after 30+mins, that may also help (better connection, resets ECU/alarm)


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

It's more than likely the mechanical switch inside of the door latch. It's an integrated unit, but with the links already provided you can replace it yourself with a ~$2 part from Radio Shack. I had to replace my drivers side and it's been working GREAT for a couple of years. Least expensive repair I've had to do. 

The OEM switch itself is cheap, crappy plastic so it's no surprise it fails over time.


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

Disconnected battery to make sure and it was no help. 

The car locks with the keyless but the little red diode isn't flashing. Locks and opens fine:sly:


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

bauch1425 said:


> It's more than likely the mechanical switch inside of the door latch. It's an integrated unit, but with the links already provided you can replace it yourself with a ~$2 part from Radio Shack. I had to replace my drivers side and it's been working GREAT for a couple of years. Least expensive repair I've had to do.
> 
> The OEM switch itself is cheap, crappy plastic so it's no surprise it fails over time.


 
Where did you buy your replacement switch?? Any specific details also how much modification did you do to it. There is a guy selling a whole latch that I could pick up for 65 shipped but if I can do it for a few bucks why not.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

ALL of the information you need is already in the thread... 

1. Radioshack. 
2. Look at the links posted previously in the thread


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks :thumbup: 

I just remembered I have a microswitch left over from my old 225 roadster. The metal piece broke and when I sold it i bought a new mechanism. Its for when the top closes. 

I'm hoping that will be a pretty close to direct fit.


----------

